# Irish Ugly Drum Smoker



## davyg (Sep 6, 2016)

IMAG0327.jpg



__ davyg
__ Sep 6, 2016


















IMAG0338.jpg



__ davyg
__ Sep 6, 2016






Finally got UDS built. Have tried it twice

First time 3 hours for ribs - slightly overdone and pecan wood was quite bitter

Second time pork loin 6 hours cooked but not tender - probably needed to be slightly longer/hotter apple wood was nice

Will need plenty of practice

D


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Davy, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

We have had our 3rd UK Smokes weekend, where members attend and cooked over the weekend,  planing has are already in place for 2017.  Please use the link below to view the website.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2016)

to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

Al


----------

